# Exo Terra Woodland Vivarium



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's a picture of our newly completed Uroplatus sikorae tank (I know it's not darts, but I still thought it was pretty). The tank is a 24"x18"x24" Exo Terra that will eventually house a trio of geckos. The back and side walls are made with Zoomed forest tiles and mushroom ledges. I waterproofed the bottom portion to above the drainage layer using black silicone and a putty knife, and added 2" of hydroton, a layer of ABG, a thin layer of peat moss, and some live moss from NE Herpetoculture. The vines are Zoomed twisty vines, and all the wood was cut with a miter saw and siliconed in place. For plants I used Monstera siltepecana, Rhaphidophora hayi, Rhaphidophora pachyphylla, Syngonium rayii, Syngonium erythrophyllum, Marcgrevia species, Microsorum species, Doryopteris nobilis, Pothos species, and Alocasia reginula 'Black Velvet'. Now I'm just waiting for my leaf litter to arrive, and for the plants to grow in a bit. This was my first vivarium build in 5 yrs, hoping it turns out ok after some time growing in.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I LOVE Uroplatus! Can't wait to see them in their new digs.


----------



## Reptile35 (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks great! I had some mossy and henkel's leaf tailed geckos years ago, and they are by far my favorite geckos.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

The tank looks nice, but you may want to start to work on something larger, if you're trying to house a trio. When I used to work with Uroplatus I kept pairs in 40 breeder verts (singles for henkeli) and even that seemed cramped. I know that a lot of keepers were using even larger enclosures.


----------



## Teckdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it grown in!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the design, you have an excellent taste in plants too!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I'm pretty excited about getting to watch it fill in too, especially the Doryopteris in the back left hand corner. I love how the giant arrow fronds rest on those tiny wire stems, should look neat when it grows above the branches. And thanks Josh! When I was digging through my plant tanks looking for stuff I was trying to stick to the less tropical looking stuff, wanted to give it more of a woodsy feel. Now just to watch and wait


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Updated tank photos


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice tank! What is the substrate you use in your green house? It looks like a mixture of pine bark, orchid bark, and a tad bit of peat. It looks very nice. I wish pine was ok in side the viv...


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks  The mix in the pots is ABG, so peat moss, milled sphagnum, tree fern, charcoal, and fir bark. You can find the recipe for it if you do a search on the forum.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

BonnieLorraine said:


> Thanks  The mix in the pots is ABG, so peat moss, milled sphagnum, tree fern, charcoal, and fir bark. You can find the recipe for it if you do a search on the forum.


Thanks. I just was curious because of the amazing red color of that orchid bark. Did you make your own ABG and use repti bark fir bark? That stuff's pretty nice and red. mIf you go into my backyard all the trees are picked clean of pinecones and what falls is pinecone chips and bark. Has a nice red color to it.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I made my own, but it was fir orchid bark from the orchid supply store out here, repti bark would be a bit pricey for soil mixes. I'm jealous, I wish I had trees in my backyard!


----------

